# Dla5 sedan drivers



## impoorlikeyou (May 24, 2017)

Lol the manager was pulling them aside for trying to pick up 5 hour blocks in a car. All of them got tickets.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

I drive a bigger vehicle and signed up for 5 hours but don't get any. Amazon is screwing up big time on scheduling 5 hour blocks. One guy in a small vehicle told me he has emailed several times telling them he doesn't want 5 hour. Today he had a 5 hour reserved block. I blame Amazon for this screw up. They ask who is interested in 5 hours then give them to the people who don't want them. The people who qualify can't get one. That's ridiculous


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Movaldriver said:


> I drive a bigger vehicle and signed up for 5 hours but don't get any. Amazon is screwing up big time on scheduling 5 hour blocks. One guy in a small vehicle told me he has emailed several times telling them he doesn't want 5 hour. Today he had a 5 hour reserved block. I blame Amazon for this screw up. They ask who is interested in 5 hours then give them to the people who don't want them. The people who qualify can't get one. That's ridiculous


Same here I have a Murano SUV and no 5 hr blocks


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

Come on Amazon get your s&#/ together


----------



## impoorlikeyou (May 24, 2017)

Come on amazon stop forcing people to take 5 hour blicks.... i have gotten tbe email 3 times and have declined it 3 times.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

And stop wasting my 1 reserved block per week on a shitty block at a warehouse that's an hour from my house. No, I'm not driving there when I live 10 minutes from DCH4. I've never accepted a single block at the distant warehouses. And I never will. You can guess that by how quickly I decline the reserved blocks you send me from the wrong warehouse.

Stupid Amazon.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

I've already said it here.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Knowingly accepting a 5hr that you can not do is on the driver. No one twisted the bot fingers to do so.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Knowingly accepting a 5hr that you can not do is on the driver. No one twisted the bot fingers to do so.


You're right. The one guy was do frustrated from fishing and getting nothing he went and tried to do the 5 hour reserved. Why send 5 hour reserved to people who don't qualify? That's where I blame Amazon


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Movaldriver said:


> You're right. The one guy was do frustrated from fishing and getting nothing he went and tried to do the 5 hour reserved. Why send 5 hour reserved to people who don't qualify? That's where I blame Amazon


Maybe that driver lied on the survey.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

Here in Vegas a whole bunch of us who never even filled the servery out (or I suppose, said 'no') accidently got a 5 hour block as reserves last month. I did one....I actually managed all but one package in the car.

Considering I never even filled the survey out, I have no qualms about taking any if they are offered to me. That IS on Amazon, as they are the ones giving offers.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Maybe you should have filled the survey out and be excluded from the large vehicle offers. Come holidays, I'd bet that there will be 6 hr blocks. I've already seen one already.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

4 hr blocks can be large vehicle and standard vehicle at one station I've seen. When you pick up the block, you can't tell if it's large vehicle or not.


----------



## imfatandold (Sep 26, 2017)

oicu812 said:


> 4 hr blocks can be large vehicle and standard vehicle at one station I've seen. When you pick up the block, you can't tell if it's large vehicle or not.


last time at DLA5 i saw 4 hour block people loading up more packages then 5 hour blocks... im not exactly sure how amazon figures shit like that out or who is creating those bs routes but it made no sense to anyone there including the manager he was removing bags off of 4 hour racks. aside from it being incredibly unsafe for people to pack their cars to the roof that kind of shit just isnt fair to have one person load 90+ packages while others getting paid the exact same amount are loading up 30-40 packages.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

This gig is not suppose to be fair. It's luck of the draw which rack you get. I've had 3 hr routes that were done in 20 minutes and I've had 3 hr routes that took all 3 hrs.


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive (Jul 15, 2015)

What do you folks think the maximum number of totes we should be given for a 4-hour block should be? I feel 6 totes should be the maximum cubic feet of packages we should be required to load in our vehicles for a 4-hour block.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

6 is good. I've seen 8 but not completely full. 50-60 pac's. The closer to 60, hopefully 5-10 stops with 2-3 at one address. 

Have a 4hr @ 11. But out of Chino could be OC or San Bern.... Sometimes less pac's.


----------

